# A Few Pics of my Tanks



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I was board so I thought I would post some pics of my tanks. I don't use any co2 and just started using excel in my 55 gallon two days ago and just noticed it's killing my jungle vals very quickly. Please let me know what you think and give me some feedback even if it's not good. Thanks

90 Gallon tank 64 Watts of light nothing added 


90 Gallon centerpiece of driftwood with some Java Fern 


150 Gallon tank 2 4' strip lights 128 Watts total, nothing added 


150 Gallon centerpiece of driftwood with some Java Fern


55 Gallon tank just started adding excel two nights ago and noticed its kill my jungle vals. 


125 Gallon 2 4' strip lights 128 Watts total, nothing added 


Basement set up with breeders and grow-outs.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

what are you breeding in your basement set-up.

sorry i cant help with the fert question.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Tanks, you have quite a collection. Excell and Jungle vals are a notoriously bad combination. It can be done but with caution, you might want to consider a pressurized CO2 system if you feel there is not enough carbon available.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Six said:


> what are you breeding in your basement set-up.
> 
> sorry i cant help with the fert question.


I have 4 pairs of angels a breeding colony of albino bushy nose a pair of Gourami's and some different lines of snakeskin guppies.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The tanks look good Mark! The 90g (first pic) looks really bright for a shoplight! The only thing I would change about any of the tanks is to get more plants in there 

As far as the Excel dosing, Vals, Anacharis, and something else I can't think of right now are sensitive to Excel and sometimes melt. I would stop the Excel on tanks with either of those plants. The Vals should do fine without the addition of Excel. If you like the look of the tall grassy type plants, look into some Cryptocoryne retrospiralis or C. crispatula balansae. They will do OK with Excel then you can put all the Vals in one tank and not have the need to dose Excel.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

MatPat said:


> The tanks look good Mark! The 90g (first pic) looks really bright for a shoplight! The only thing I would change about any of the tanks is to get more plants in there
> 
> As far as the Excel dosing, Vals, Anacharis, and something else I can't think of right now are sensitive to Excel and sometimes melt. I would stop the Excel on tanks with either of those plants. The Vals should do fine without the addition of Excel. If you like the look of the tall grassy type plants, look into some Cryptocoryne retrospiralis or C. crispatula balansae. They will do OK with Excel then you can put all the Vals in one tank and not have the need to dose Excel.


Thanks for the comments Matt, Its weird when i am planting a tank i know there is always room for more plants and i always want more in there but i have a hard time finding places for the new plants i know that sounds weird but i always feel like i am running out of room. If that makes since.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Mark,
I can relate.. it seems like I don't have any space.. although I know I do. I find that it's easier to plant a bunch of small plants and let them grow/fill in, than just plant big ones. 

When you helped me plant my 125.. I know there's a TON of room in there..but it feels like it's full.

Maybe it's also that "fish mentality" that us cichlid people keep... haha.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> Mark,
> I can relate.. it seems like I don't have any space.. although I know I do. I find that it's easier to plant a bunch of small plants and let them grow/fill in, than just plant big ones.
> 
> When you helped me plant my 125.. I know there's a TON of room in there..but it feels like it's full.
> ...


LOL yeah i know what you mean i remember when you said you felt like you were running out of room when we were planting that tank. BTW thanks a million for all the plants you gave me i put them all in my 55 and they seem to be doing great. thanks again


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Maybe it's also that "fish mentality" that us cichlid people keep... haha.


I don't think it is just Cichlid people with that mentality but rather most folks who keep fish. For the most part, just pack the plants in the tank and they will do well. Besides, if you DO actually get too many plants in there, they are much easier to remove than fish...and much easier to ship as well


----------

